# Another Cataract



## codedog (Oct 3, 2008)

If the patient had a phacoemulsification with a poaterior chamber intraocular lens implantation with a pupilloplasty  with synechial lysis 
would I code 66982 nor 66984 with another code ?


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 3, 2008)

You may find the attached website helpful.

http://www.rivaleeasbell.com/articles/codingcomplex.pdf


Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------

